# [Update June 10th] 70 Gallon Geophagus Tank



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Time Lapse Video





70 Gallon- 48"x18"x18"
Playsand, Shoplight, 250 watt Aqueon Pro Heater
Aquanova NCF-1200, Fluval 403, Fluval 4+, and a small HoB

Sharing lots of pictures 

FTS


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

A new fella is going to go into the big kids tank once he grows abit


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anybody elses fishes do this during a water change?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice group you have there


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

A SANK YOU 

My Echinodorus Major flowered!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I love your tank! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you! 

Old video, but the audio finally works properly...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Added time lapse video of a water change, top of first post!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

haha awesome video


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's so neat to see the echinodorus flower. Nice videos. Keep them coming


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if only water changes were that quick in real time lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Some more pictures:
Some of my favourites:

































And the echinodorus is sending up another shoot :0 is this a good thing?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice color and they look very healthy~!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking Geos. What type of plecos do you have in this tank?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the footprint of your tank


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You should cross pollinate the flowers so seed and plantlets will grow.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Love your setup and the fish swimming around in the open.

Very clean sand, the geos really keep the sand spotless.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you everybody 



jobber604 said:


> Nice looking Geos. What type of plecos do you have in this tank?


I just have 4 Bristlenose Plecos...if I downsize my stock or get a bigger tank I would like to add som Lnumbers into here  Ill try cross polinating when the other shoot flowers :0


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Update:
Sold the Jurupari to er201 and added the Keyhole, settling in well.
And on a sidenote, this is the 1 year anniversary (boxing day) of me keeping the large Altifrons and the Jurupari...a good start 

















My favourite fish Bob the Heckelii 


























































Bye


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

2012 update  Sold the Jurupari and two Black Angelfish, some footage of another shrimp breeding/pleco growout tank in the beginning.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

awesome group of Geos and others


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Picture update, got some shots of a liplock battle :0


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Rescape:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Not the greatest shot, but I think it shows the blue sheen these guys get very well.


























New addition...any guess? ;]


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got an L191 from Fantasy also?


----------

